# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  EMERGENCY | My Ball Python's Scales Just Split

## Nixon

This is Dave. Abused for years by two different owners, he's been starved. I've taken him in and have been treating him as best as I can and he started shedding. I was using a damp cloth and I had wrapped it around him to help him get shed off easier. I've noticed his scales were very loose but I thought that was because of the shedding, but they're still loose. They're so loose and weak, it tore. This wasn't the first time. A mouse bit him and it tore but it was only a little and I cleansed it. It hasn't healed and it's been a weak.

Just now part of his neck has split open. The vet isn't open and I don't know if we can get an appointment tomorrow.

I don't know what to do. I didn't know their scales could weaken and do this. Should I use my dilated antiseptic? Please, I just want him to live. I wanted him to live for a couple years in a happy place where he had lots of food and a clean cage. He's eight or ten years old and I don't want it to end now.



I don't know what to even look up for this... and my mom doesn't seem to care. Is there anything I can do?

----------


## gameonpython

Do you notice any pus, blood, or liquid in the torn area? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nixon

There is a clear liquid and some blood but not much.

----------


## ECechoHO

*****VERY SAD***** but for me i would treat MY situation like this:: let mother nature take over.. I would get the cleanest area i can find and keep him in there and let mother nature take it....(but that's just me<---lol)

----------


## Nixon

You sound a lot like my mother.

Though I see a fighting spirit in him.

----------

ECechoHO (03-23-2016)

----------


## T_Sauer

> There is a clear liquid and some blood but not much.


I can't offer advice on treatment other than a vet asap .... but I do know that you don't want to take a chance at anything getting in the wound so you should switch the substrate to papertowls until you get it figured out

----------

Greensleeves001 (05-18-2016),Nixon (03-22-2016)

----------


## T_Sauer

What are you keeping him in and what is your set up? What kind of hide is being used, it there anything at all that could have cut him? (Like he could have crawled under, in/out of that he may have sliced himself?

----------

KWAddict (04-06-2017)

----------


## Nixon

On it.

EDIT: I keep him in a twenty gallon long tank. I have two log for him to hide him and I know those didn't cut him.

----------


## Crowfingers

Get him to a vet ASAP. When you call, explain the wound, don't just "my snake has a cut". Most (good) vets will at least work you in - even if it means sitting in the waiting room for a while.

Waiting a week potentially has already let infection set in. It might not be bad enough to form pus and smell bad, but that does not mean that it isn't brewing. Snakes are tough creatures by design, but if his skin splits so easily there may be a much bigger issue going on. While his immune system and "mother nature" may be enough to get the wound healed he will be much more susceptible to other illness while he is trying to heal.The clear fluid coming out is serum, just like in our own skin, and as that leaves his body, he dehydrates. Essentially a wound like that is acting like a wick for the moisture in his body and letting it evaporate.

----------

_Armiyana_ (04-28-2022),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),Greensleeves001 (05-18-2016),maausen (03-23-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-22-2016)

----------


## cristacake

I may be jumping the gun here, but... Slipped skin disease, perhaps? I hope it's not, and that he can be treated. There's information on the condition on the Aussie Python forums, though, and I think it's worth a look.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (03-23-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-22-2016),wolfy-hound (03-22-2016)

----------


## Nixon

The problem is I can't get him in as fast as I want to. I hope he can get in tomorrow but the vet is closed for tonight and they don't take late night calls.

----------


## Yodawagon

> *****VERY SAD***** but for me i would treat MY situation like this:: let mother nature take over.. I would get the cleanest area i can find and keep him in there and let mother nature take it....(but that's just me<---lol)



Not helpful. If that's what he wanted to do, he would not have posted looking for help. 

Call around in the morning and get him looked at. Keep him ultra clean clean clean til then.

- - - Updated - - -

What about an emergency vet?

----------

Megg (03-25-2016),_Montypython696_ (03-24-2016),Nixon (03-22-2016),_T_Sauer_ (03-22-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I will. I got him in his clean tank with paper towels. I removed his decorations so he couldn't hurt himself more and put a clump of paper towels in for him to hide in. His water bowl is smooth, luckily. Moments like these I wish I didn't have just a permit and could drive there myself.

----------

_cristacake_ (03-22-2016)

----------


## cristacake

Sounds like you're doing everything you can. Good idea giving him paper towel hides, that should definitely prevent any further lesions from opening up

----------

ashleymarie (03-22-2016),Nixon (03-22-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I suggest the slipped skin disease too. I don't think that's a cut, but some sort of disorer with his skin overall. What I've read online seems to suggest its related to poor nutrition/starvation cases and its rare.

----------

Nixon (03-22-2016)

----------


## bcr229

What kind of heat are you using?  If your snake is in a tank with an overhead lamp he's probably not humid enough, which will also make his skin crack - and you said he was having a bad shed to boot.  There are a lot of ways to bump up his humidity.  If you're dead set on keeping the tank then I would suggest replacing the heat lamp with a UTH and thermostat, cover the top mesh screen with aluminum foil or Glad Press n Seal, and add a damp sponge to his tank (see http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...idity-solution and http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...umidity-issues) so that he can stay humid without lying on sopping wet paper towels.

I wouldn't use Neosporin on that since the scales may be compromised.  I would use either use straight Vetericyn (available at Petco or amazon.com) or betadine diluted and sprayed onto the affected area to disinfect it.

If he's eating for you I would suggest offering two smaller feeders instead of a big one.  For instance, if he's on small rats now, offer 2 25-30 gram weanlings, so as not to stretch the skin further and potentially widen the split.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-23-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016),_O'Mathghamhna_ (03-24-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (03-23-2016)

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Oh my goodness that is so sad.

youve gotten a lot of good advice, I can't add anything else... 

But where are you? If you are in jersey my husband would come get you after work today, or perhaps if my father in law agrees we can come this afternoon. I don't meet internet people alone, but we would help if we can. If not jersey, perhaps someone else may be willing to take a drive with you?

----------

_cristacake_ (03-23-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

It's a 150 W heat lamp and it is a bit overheated. I can't change it right now but I can put damp towels on his cage as well as use tinfoil and I can also turn off that heat lamp and use the light I was given for day time light. It gives off some heat. My room is already eighty degrees from these two other snakes.

But Dave has always been like this. Not with this hot of a lamp but zero humidity. I try to spray his tank three or more times a day. His original owner never cleaned his tank, gave him minimal heat, no humidity, and gave him adults RATS that he threw up because they were too big to eat. He owns two bigger snakes, a red tail boa and a four or five foot ball python but those two can handle that size but he can't. And he does not give a crap about him, that's why he gave him to me. I don't know if he's had this for a while and it just didn't show up.

All I know is that he's one of the worst snake caretakers I've ever witnessed. Dave originally had owners that never fed him and now he came to someone who was no different. I can feed Dave the small frozen mice I have for my younger Ball Python. He got his eye caps off so he'll eat. He needs as much nutrients as possible.

--

I'm in Illinois. Thank you for the offer but my parents are not willing to go that far out for my snake because they simply don't care. I showed Dave to my mom and told her to call a vet and she simply said to let nature take him away.

And she wonders why I yell at her. I'm the only one in this family who wants to help him.

--

EDIT: It looks like slipped skin disease

----------


## bcr229

If your room ambient is a constant 80*F a 150W heat lamp will overpower that 20-gallon tank and turn it into a desert.  I would just use the daytime lamp.

Covering up the top with foil will help keep in heat and humidity.

I would put the biggest water bowls you can fit into there.  Use one bowl for the sponge/towel trick to boost humidity.

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Ax01

wow this is so sad. that poor BP. i'm glad that u rescued it and you're trying to provide it with a good life.

are your parents that indifferent to your other snakes? do u have a friend or someone else who can take u to the vet? if not, keep the BP clean, enclosure clean and make him as comfortable as possible.

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

He's got a pretty big water bowl in there as it is. I'll do my part in keeping it constantly full.

--

Pretty much, yeah. They don't want to pay for the vet and I'm not old enough to work yet. The only animals they care about in this house are the stupid dogs. I love them, too, but they should love my snakes just the same, especially since my mom is the one coming into my room and asking to hold one. I will take money out of my bank account and pay my parents back but they don't want me spending a lot on him. So, if I was very, very ill I'm sure my parents would only spend less than 100 dollars on me. These snakes are apart of the family and they need to realize that. I don't have any friends who can drive me anywhere. My sister lives all the way in Chicago and her car got stolen so I can't get her. Every other adult I know is working and they either hate or are scared of snakes.

----------


## gameonpython

If the liquid is clear then it's not infected. Again, keep him as clean as possible. Provide him with a water dish, but keep it dry in the cage. Humidity encourages bacterial growth, and you do not want that. He really needs a vet if there is any chance that you can save him. If the wound gets infected, then you should put him down. Once the infection enters the blood stream he's got a very very low chance of survival, especially if he's battling another illness and recovering from neglect. Poor guy! I hope you can save him or give him the very best life possible. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

There's so many things being told. Keep the humidity, keep it dry. I'll keep it dry. We got an appointment at 5:40 PM today.

----------


## T_Sauer

> There's so many things being told. Keep the humidity, keep it dry. I'll keep it dry. We got an appointment at 5:40 PM today.


Awesome  :Good Job:  .. let us know how it goes

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016),sarahaney6 (03-28-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I will. I let all of you know if it's treatable, what he's given, what I'm going to do and if there's a chance of recovery I'll be listing the whole process of his road there. He's been fighting starvation and mistreatment for ten years. I know he can make it through this.

----------

_cristacake_ (03-23-2016)

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Fingers crossed!

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## gameonpython

> There's so many things being told. Keep the humidity, keep it dry. I'll keep it dry. We got an appointment at 5:40 PM today.


That's wonderful. Keeping it dry makes more sense IMO. Humidity just provides opportunity for bacteria to grow and spread, which is what you want to avoid. You are getting a lot of mixed messages, so the best thing to do with the information you are being given is to think carefully about the impacts of every decision. In other words, use common sense. I look forward to hearing how his appointment goes! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## NoStepOnSnek

Oh my gosh poor thing! 
Don't give up. Keep him clean, I don't really have any advice other than keep him as comfortable as possible and away from any corners or stuff he could rub up against and tear it open even more. Although it's a good sign that there's no weird smells or visible rot. I'm sorry you and your snake are going through this, and I hope the vet can suture it and give him some antibiotics maybe. Hopefully it's not the end  :Sad:

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## ECechoHO

> Not helpful. If that's what he wanted to do, he would not have posted looking for help. 
> 
> Call around in the morning and get him looked at. Keep him ultra clean clean clean til then.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What about an emergency vet?


 The reason MY opinion is sooo different than others is because no snake asked to be in the owners possession and there is NO "vets" in the wild, where these animals started.....everything LIVES and DIES, hate to say it but you'r prolly going to have to just chalk that one up.....

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> The reason MY opinion is sooo different than others is because no snake asked to be in the owners possession and there is NO "vets" in the wild, where these animals started.....everything LIVES and DIES, hate to say it but you'r prolly going to have to just chalk that one up.....


Maybe so however this is not the wild and it is the owner's responsibility to seek medical help for any animal in their possession that warrants it, anyone not willing to do so and chosing the easy way out like YOU would (judging by your first post) should not be a pet owner. And in the event the animal is too far gone it is also the owner's responsibility to have the animal put down humanely without letting the animal suffer more than it has to which your first advice pretty much equals that (unnecessary suffering).

So YOU are probably gonna have to chalk that one up  :Good Job: 

To the OP

Good job on doing your best and remember more often than not rescues are often costly, something you want to consider being a minor especially if you do not have full support (which also mean financial) from your parent.

Hopefully this is husbandry related and your snake will make a quick recovery.

----------

ballpythonluvr (03-23-2016),dr del (03-24-2016),meganmarkita15 (06-09-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),MixtSpice (09-02-2016),_Montypython696_ (03-23-2016),MysticMoon001 (03-23-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016),NoStepOnSnek (03-23-2016),_O'Mathghamhna_ (03-24-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016),_Reinz_ (03-24-2016),_SmoothScales_ (03-23-2016),spikell75 (03-23-2016),_The Golem_ (12-10-2016),wolfy-hound (03-23-2016)

----------


## ECechoHO

> Maybe so however this is not the wild and it is the owner's responsibility to seek medical help for any animal in their possession that warrants it, anyone not willing to do so and chosing the easy way out like YOU would (judging by your first post) should not be a pet owner. And in the event the animal is too far gone it is also the owner's responsibility to have the animal put down humanely without letting the animal suffer more than it has to which your first advice pretty much equals that (unnecessary suffering).
> 
> So YOU are probably gonna have to chalk that one up 
> 
> To the OP
> 
> Good job on doing your best and remember more often than not rescues are often costly, something you want to consider being a minor especially if you do not have full support (which also mean financial) from your parent.
> 
> Hopefully this is husbandry related and your snake will make a quick recovery.


 Young lady if i'm such a horrible snake/pet owner then why is it that none of my snakes have EVER had any health problems, this forum seems to be ego driven....

----------

_T_Sauer_ (03-23-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> Young lady if i'm such a horrible snake/pet owner then why is it that *none of my snakes have EVER had any health problems, this forum seems to be ego driven*....


lol well ain't that an oxymoronic statement!

*+100points boost to the ego for u

*
Edit: to Nixon, listen to all of the good advice and support given to u in the thread here; i think u know what needs to be ignored.   :Wink:

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-27-2016),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),_Dave Green_ (03-23-2016),Kokorobosoi (03-23-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),_Montypython696_ (03-24-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016),_T_Sauer_ (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Of course I'm not listening to this person. I haven't listened to them from the very beginning. In no way would I give up from the very beginning. Dave didn't. Dave has been fighting his entire life and he's not going down the minute something starts. If there's a chance: we're taking it.

I should've realized that something like this could've happened but I only thought it would be the journey of getting him to a healthy weight. I should've realized he was lacking a lot of nutrition.

Thank you all for your support. I'm going to the vet now.

----------

_Asherah_ (03-23-2016),das_nooblet (03-24-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Asherah

*sighs* OP you are doing your best to seek care for your animal,  so please do not in any way think what I am about to say is directed at you. I can't help pointing out that neglecting to seek care, as some posters have suggested, can be a criminal offense. Even if you feel they are "wild" animals without the need for vets you are still liable and responsible for their care since they are in your possesion and that does not include leaving an injury to "nature". 

Anyway, Op, please keep up updated.  I sincerely hope it's not slipped skin disease and that this guy can recover well. Fingers crossed for you. 



Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016),sarahaney6 (03-28-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> I can't help pointing out that neglecting to seek care, as some posters have suggested, can be a criminal offense. Even if you feel they are "wild" animals without the need for vets you are still liable and responsible for their care since they are in your possesion and that does not include leaving an injury to "nature".


I was going to stay out of this but...

Asherah please recognize that the OP is a minor. This type of talk is rarely productive unless you are a lawyer. I highly doubt anyone is going to be carting the OP off to jail.

In all honesty I think euthanization will be the proper course. I hope I am wrong.

OP, you need to do what you think is ethical however you cannot break your parents with vet bills. Parents will rightly choose the family first rather than an animal when it comes to making ends meet. I care for my snakes but the family comes first. That said I do not bring home anything I cannot afford to care for.

----------


## Asherah

> I was going to stay out of this but...
> 
> Asherah please recognize that the OP is a minor. This type of talk is rarely productive unless you are a lawyer. I highly doubt anyone is going to be carting the OP off to jail.
> 
> In all honesty I would probably euthanization will be the proper course. I hope I am wrong.
> 
> OP, you need to do what you think is ethical however you cannot break your parents with vet bills. Parents will rightly choose the family first rather than an animal when it comes to making ends meet. I care for my snakes but the family comes first. That said I do not bring home anything I cannot afford to care for.


If you will read again I was not directing my post at op (who I acknowledged is doing all they can for their pet) but at the poster who is suggesting that it is best to let animals in the care of humans be as if they are wild and have nature take it's course. 

I thought that the "op please do not think what I am about to say is in any way directed at you" would have taken care of that confusion.  In case it did not: op I again commend you for doing your best to take care of your animal.  I think you are taking all the correct steps that you should. I was merely making a comment toward the other poster who I felt might benefit by having his responsibility and liability pointed out to him. 


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------


## T_Sauer

> I was going to stay out of this but...
> 
> Asherah please recognize that the OP is a minor. This type of talk is rarely productive unless you are a lawyer. I highly doubt anyone is going to be carting the OP off to jail.
> 
> In all honesty I think euthanization will be the proper course. I hope I am wrong.


You should have stayed out of it ..... or at the least read carefully before making a comment, because now you look like a fool ... smh

----------

Megg (03-25-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Guys, calm down. I told my parents I would be paying for the bill.

Anyway, I brought him to the vet who was rude as all hell but I won't get into that, because he was still serious about my snake which is what matters.

The doctor said they would try to use surgical glue and get the gash back together but it didn't work. They said they were going to do stitches, but would like to keep him overnight to see if they split or not. I said yes to him staying overnight and they said they'd do the stitches in the morning tomorrow to let the glue wash out and then we'd get him back in the late evening. They will be injected him with antibiotics and he'd be given the medicine tonight and on Saturday and more days will be listed after that.

I doubt the stitches will stay. His scales are so weak that the minute he'd stretch is body they would tear. I hope it won't happen, but we'll see.

I'll update all of you tomorrow night if the stitches stayed or not. I'll be feeding him frozen mice from now on. Thank you all for the support.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-23-2016),Ana Maria (03-31-2017),_cristacake_ (03-23-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Asherah

Pulling for him! I'm afraid the stitches may not hold if his skin is as fragile as you say. Hopefully the vet has a few tricks up his sleeve!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

If it's something like slipped skin or a bacterial  infection of the skin weakening it, then glue or stitches won't hold. The other example I saw was treated with cleansing solutions and then wrapped I believe. I don't think it made it though, so I hope whatever the vet is trying does work.

Ball pythons are pretty sturdy and are capable of recovering from a lot, so there's always hope. 

(for what it's worth, I understood Asherah was directing the warning about neglect being a criminal offense to the person(s) who were advising that owners should not seek any treatment simply because the pet is a 'wild' animal instead of a domesticated species... not towards the OP who is doing everything that he can to treat his pet.)

Good luck.

----------

_Asherah_ (03-23-2016),Megg (03-25-2016)

----------


## LightningPython

Good luck with him  :Smile:  
Best wishes. He's a fighter, for sure.

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Yeah. His scales are very weak. But, he'll be getting medicine that will hopefully solve some issues and keep infection out while he's fed so he can get his nutrition. In the meantime, I'll keep a better eye on him, I'll be more careful with him with handling and furthermore - let no one else handle him until I know he strong enough. That probably won't be for a while but I want his path of recovery to be as easy and fast as possible. I'm going to tell my friend who I originally got the snake from. I got the snake from her step-dad. I'm going to tell her:

I wish I can take your step father's right to own snakes. Because the only good thing to his two other snakes is that they can keep their food down because it's not too big. But they're still mistreated. I wouldn't be able to take them in but someone else needs to. It's disgusting.

I know my friend would be devastated to see Dave like this but what I like the most is that he's still the curious snake he is. Squirming around, flickering his tongue about like he's healthy even when there's an open gash on him. Snakes are really durable creatures. It's nice to see how he seems to be in a great mood even when he could be hurting. Even if the day comes where he becomes weaker, I'll still stay strong for him.

This guy needs it. I want to be the first person to help him.

----------


## Montypython696

> Young lady if i'm such a horrible snake/pet owner then why is it that none of my snakes have EVER had any health problems, this forum seems to be ego driven....


Because you've probably never taken one to the vet....

You've been banned for a month, first week back and it's like you never left. You're really making such a great impression with your attitude.

----------

ashleymarie (03-23-2016),_Ax01_ (03-23-2016),Kokorobosoi (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016),_T_Sauer_ (03-23-2016),wolfy-hound (03-23-2016)

----------


## T_Sauer

Hopefully the vet can get it to work, at the least there may be a way the keep the wound from drying out until the antibiotics can make the skin strong enough to hold the stitches ?? I'm purely shooting in the dark here and am no doctor, but I'm pulling for you and Dave buddy  :Good Job:

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## T_Sauer

> Because you've probably never taken one to the vet....
> 
> You've been banned for a month, first week back and it's like you never left. You're really making such a great impression with your


 :ROFL:  must be something in us Ohioian's in our blood LMAO .... I've been biting my tongue so hard wanting to unload of this fella ....   O-H . .

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Yodawagon

I hope all goes well, but sometimes things are just too far gone.  :Please:

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

It's not infected, which gives us an advantage at least. Still, the vet doesn't know what this is which is what worries me.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Did you mention slipped skin? Maybe he will research that and find something useful on it in his vet references?

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I don't think I did. I should've. I was super stressed out because the vet was being the creepiest person. I'll tell my mom when she picks up Dave to mention it.

----------


## cristacake

> I don't think I did. I should've. I was super stressed out because the vet was being the creepiest person. I'll tell my mom when she picks up Dave to mention it.


What I would do is hand your mom a note to give to the vet directly. Your mom didn't seem greatly invested in Dave's wellbeing so I wouldn't be surprised if she accidentally forgot to mention it, or misremembered what you said, or something like that. I would print a page or two from that .PDF about the disease and highlight a few key sentences. Or even put a post-it note on it saying something like, "This looks like what Dave has- possible treatments?" 

Sorry you're having a bad experience with the vet. You may want to write a review about them online somewhere once this ordeal is through.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I wrote a note and gave it to her to hand to the vet or whoever is at the counter if he is not available.

I might. I'll get his name. He tried to make small talk with me while Dave was in critical condition.

Him: "Do you know the three names ball pythons are called?"
Me Internally: "My snake has an open gash inches away from his head."

I'm not exactly one who speaks up. I shy away a lot which is a big problem for me.

----------


## MysticMoon001

I am sorry to hear about Dave and am glad that you were able to take him to a vet. I will be keeping you and your snabber in my thoughts for a successful road to recovery. 😁 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Yodawagon

> I wrote a note and gave it to her to hand to the vet or whoever is at the counter if he is not available.
> 
> I might. I'll get his name. He tried to make small talk with me while Dave was in critical condition.
> 
> Him: "Do you know the three names ball pythons are called?"
> Me Internally: "My snake has an open gash inches away from his head."
> 
> I'm not exactly one who speaks up. I shy away a lot which is a big problem for me.



Maybe he was just trying to make small talk. At least he knew something about them. You could even just call them tonight. Maybe they have a answering machine, then you could make sure they find out about your concerns. Or in the morning when they open.

----------

_Chkadii_ (07-15-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I know, but was on the bridge of crying. I am worried for my snake and he was informed my snake was in a bad position. It came off as rude to me because I have something that needs medical treatment right away and he's trying to have a tea party.

----------


## T_Sauer

> I know, but was on the bridge of crying. I am worried for my snake and he was informed my snake was in a bad position. It came off as rude to me because I have something that needs medical treatment right away and he's trying to have a tea party.


Try not to take it personally .... that is one tactic that doctors use to try and take your mind away from the actual situation at hand, but make no mistake that most good doctors are very good at muti-tasking, in all honesty he could probably sense that you were hurting about the situation and was only trying to lead your thoughts away from the pain he sensed you were feeling .... veterinarians especially use this tactic as most owners are at a more heightened emotional state usually when dealing with a pet because the pet unlike an ill human cannot talk back to let you know what they are feeling ... hang in there  :Good Job:

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-27-2016),_Chkadii_ (07-15-2016),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),meganmarkita15 (06-09-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-23-2016),_O'Mathghamhna_ (03-24-2016),wolfy-hound (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I was not aware of that. But I wasn't in the mood at all for small talk, nor him getting extremely close to my face. Thanks for letting me know, though.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I hope little Dave pulls through. I feel like he'll need tons of antibiotics and pedilight in his drinking water just so he can get nutrients in him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

That was one thing I found out because Dave has been deprived of nutrients for basically his entire life he's going to need more than just mice now. I know there's supplements you can put on the mice or as you said something to put in the water. If it's slipped skin then he needs a lot more vitamin C is what I read.

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Not that it's any better... But as a female when I needed to work with owners with seriously in need pets, it was absolutely part of my job to keep the owner calm. I've brought people coffee, chatted, hugged.... Whatever it took. 

i needed them calm so I can get the info I needed, and with some animals, if the owner has a strong negative owner, so will they. It became habit. it also helps to chat, to see how much the person knows about normal care. 

I didnt know know them at all. So I picked a random did you know fact.... And used the conversation to find out if I need to go get some reading material for them. Perhaps a change in diet... Anything. 

As as to the getting close thing.... Many people, when upset like closeness. If all of my normal tactic didn't work I would shift closer to see if that helped. i never found it an issue, but I've always looked at least ten year younger than I actually am, so perhaps that lessons the creepiness?

It sounds like this vet knows their stuff. Rude perhaps, but competent. If it's the only herp vet around, beware alienating them. 

My fingers are still crossed, and I'm hoping it isn't slipped skin.

----------

AdrianAlexander (03-24-2016),_cristacake_ (03-24-2016),_distaff_ (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-24-2016),_T_Sauer_ (03-24-2016),wolfy-hound (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I can see that but I did not need to be calmed. I was fine when I entered and was ready to answer questions but the minute he started doing that it really peeved me. I was here to help my snake not to chit chat and he had such a condescending attitude that I didn't like him from the minute he spoke to me about nonsense. My train of thought was actually completely thrown off because my brain needs to stay focused on one thing and not answer questions that do not relate to it. That's just how I function. I wasn't going to jump to conclusions. I wasn't going to lash out. I can control myself in times of great crisis, especially since I've gotten a lot of information from you guys. I just couldn't handle him at that moment because I was here for Dave and only Dave. The faster he gets help, the better.

I'm not a talker either. I get to the point. I don't sugarcoat it. I don't want to sugarcoat it. When I'm focused on something I'm focused on it and it's not going to change. And when someone tries to throw me off track then I get angry. Last time I took my snake to the vet because I thought she had an intestinal problem (though she turned out healthy) the vet got straight to the point, asked me about my husbandry and checked out my snake. That's what I'm used to. That's what I want.

If I came into the vet nearly having a mental breakdown or panic attack then those questions would make sense. But I was calm, I was patient, and I was simply waiting for Dave to get treatment.

(This is great because I can access this site at my school on the craptop they give us.)

----------


## Kokorobosoi

Haha I was just looking at the time thinking hey why aren't you at school.

anyways, just wanted to give you a different viewpoint. I love how much you care for your animals.
now pay attention to the teacher! 😉

----------


## Nixon

It was first period and we were sitting around because we switch around roles in Driver's Ed. There's a group who are doing real driving, some doing simulators, and others sit at the table and do other work. I was one of those sitting at the table. I didn't go to school yesterday because I wanted to be with Dave so I didn't have any work that I knew of so I studied a bit and found out I could go on this forum.

Now I'm typing in between assemblies. (Spring break starts tomorrow so there's a multi-cultural show that I have for three periods straight.)

----------


## cron14

Hey Nixon, I've been lurking on this thread since it started. Just wanted to say I love the passion your showing for your little guy. No one really understands why I wanted a snake either so I know a little bit on how you feel. I read a thread on an aussie board about slipped skin disease (hopefully not what Dave has) and I have to say the difference between you and that owner is night and day. Don't give up hope and stay strong. You're awesome  :Good Job:

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Bcycling

Nixon.  I saw u are from IL, where about?  I am in Elgin.

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you so much. It means a lot that you say that. I truly felt bad for the conditions Dave was living in and how he was before. He went to a bad owner to a bad owner and he stayed just as sickly. I never knew how bad he was until I took him for the first time and felt all of his ribs. You don't even need to press down to feel them, it's literally like there's no mass in him. He has gained 40 grams since I have gotten him and he's been mostly getting out urates but there was one log. I don't expect a lot of poop as he need all he can get.

But from the very beginning I made a vow to help him. If he fights, I will too. And if everyone else around me wants me to get up then I'm going to ignore them. Dave is getting so much support from you guys and it's in a pure light that he deserves to be saved. I know this passion will last. I'm so happy my dad convinced me to get a ball python. If I hadn't, I have a feeling Dave would have this disease and the owner would do nothing but wait for them to die. I told my friend who has the step dad and she told him and he said that it was probably the mouse bite.

It wasn't. Minutes after I knew the mouse bit him I saw that. The skin was visible and the scales had split open. It was there before the mouse bite. I did notice his scales were extremely loose, but I thought that was because of his thinness. It was because of something else, though.

I'm not letting this snake be mistreated any longer. And most people here wish for him to come out alive and live the rest of his years in a better home. I'll try my absolute best to make that happen. I want him to be healthy, he wants to be healthy, everyone wants to see this guy slither about with no worries.

But thank you so much. Thank you all for the support and the help. It pushes me farther than I already was. I am determined to give him a good recovery. We're all in this together, even if you guys are not present.

--

I live near Chicago.

----------


## Bcycling

Don't know how far you are from me, but there is a mobile vet that travels around, that way you wouldn't need a ride, and he is a herp vet.  He is at a lot of the shows.

----------

Kokorobosoi (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Hang in there, and good luck bringing Dave around! He's lucky to have you. I can't offer any more advice beyond what you've already gotten, but I hope you'll keep us all updated with what happens.

Also, if the vet is creeping you out, it isn't your fault for feeling creeped out. Some people are just not great at social skills and personal space, and you have every right to feel creeped out if you're a kid and some adult is being overbearing. I don't know if you're a boy or a girl, but that's an especially common experience for teenage girls unfortunately (and happens to boys sometimes too), and you don't have to be convinced that it's OK or that you're wrong to feel uncomfortable.

That said, as you know unfortunately you aren't in a position to take your snake elsewhere, so you will just have to put up with it until Dave's issues are resolved. But once the whole business is over with, you might write a letter to the vet clinic to let them know he made you feel uncomfortable. 

Maybe he is just much better at dealing with animals than with people.... that being why he's a vet, not an MD.

----------

_cristacake_ (03-24-2016),Kokorobosoi (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-24-2016),wolfy-hound (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Bcycling, what's the name? For now I will stick with this vet unless something happens and he gets worse or needs better treatment. But I'll keep it in mind for the future.

--

Thank you. I'll make sure Dave knows that everyone is rooting for him.

I'm a girl. He just acted very strange in general. I see what you mean, working better with animals than humans because that is me in face to face situations. I only want him to get my snake on the road to recovery. I might report on how he was a bit creepy but if he does a good job, if Dave starts healing, then I won't say anything. It'll make me happy enough to let it go. I honestly don't care what he does to me because it's what he does to the snake that matters.

----------

das_nooblet (03-24-2016)

----------


## Bcycling

http://vetmobl.com

he really seems to know his stuff

----------

_cristacake_ (03-24-2016),Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you. I'll look more into it when I'm at home. Some things are blocked on the school computer.

----------


## Nixon

Dave has come back from the vet.

Get this:

They managed to stitch up his big gash but there was a smaller one on his body from a mouse bite. It was the size of 1 or 2 centimeters and they couldn't stitch that one up so now it's the size of a dime. His gash looks to be poorly stitched as there's still some open parts of it but I'm not sure how limited they were with him because he scales are so weak. He's sedated currently and I made him a cardboard home because paper towels won't do for the time being. He defiantly needs a lot of rest. I'll be applying antibiotic cream twice a day and we will be feeding him very small mice that are not bigger than the diameter of his neck so it doesn't break the stitches. I will be spraying the mice with a vitamin supplement that only gives Vitamin C. 

This is his new wound given by the vets:



And these are his stitches:



*Sighs* It's something... We needed antibiotics. There was another vet but we'd have to wait longer. He needs antibiotics so that's not a good choice.

Because oddly enough...

When my mom was at the regular Pet Supplies Plus we go to for feeder mice, she had met a guy who owns ball pythons himself and knows us. He told my mom that his friend had told him about a snake that had come into the vet and they said they saw a snake who looked like they had 'spontaneous rupture of skin' which is basically the slipped skin disease. They said it looked to be it. I need to find this employee at Pet Supplies Plus and ask more about it. This is an opportunity for more support and possibly better care. I know, it's bad that he more than likely has it but if we know what it is, we know how to treat it.

My mom didn't get his name but remembered what he looked like and we have the fact he owns snakes so that'll help if we ask for him.

Until then, Dave is now on top of the cardboard box trying to get out. Nobody can wear this guy down, not even drugs. I gave him a plastic dish for water because there's no way I'm using the water bowl given to me by the previous owner because that thing is constantly getting algae. It's gross. He needs fresh water.

----------


## Kokorobosoi

I'm more than half asleep and I'm not sure I processed that all right... He came back more injured? 

Well im glad he got antibiotics, glad you've got a lead to go on. Still have hopes for this poor thing! Glad for the update

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I think so. I haven't seen snake stitches before and I can't tell if those are terrible, bad, or normal. And the other gash got larger so at that point, yes, it got worse. As long as he has something to prevent infection, the wounds will have time to heal.

----------


## Asherah

Wow with those new pictures the scales look so brittle. To be honest with you, I don't know that I'd look to more stitches.  I just don't see how they will hold, but that's for a conversation with your vet. Poor guy is going to be a day by day case. Keep him clean and in a very safe environment.  You've done everything you can. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016),sarahaney6 (03-28-2016)

----------


## Asherah

It just occurred to me, this guy and the other animal I read about with this disease were chronically malnourished so it follows that this condition is a possible result of a nutritional deficiency. If so a round of steroids and general vitamins might do him some good. It's a long shot but something else you might discuss with your vet. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

Megg (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

My mom noticed his scales seemed 'different'. She described them as dry. They don't look healthy. I don't like the idea of stitches either. Hopefully they'll help heal his gash faster but it completely messed up his other one. 

And that's what we're going to do: give him vitamins. I have Vitamin C supplements. He probably needs a few others but for now we will stick with this. I also got some cage liner so I don't waste paper towels. Tomorrow since I have no school I will completely sanitize his cage, put in the cage liner and the rest of what he needs and take it from there. I'll be checking for things to spot clean daily and this is something I must clean at least once a week. I'm not risking infection, even with the antibiotics. I might take some more money out of my bank account (as I'm paying for the medical bill) to buy more supplements. He's deprived of most likely everything.

----------

_Asherah_ (03-24-2016)

----------


## bcr229

Sounds like you're doing all that you can for him.

Another thought - if you don't have a regular job yet, perhaps you can ask your neighbors if there are any odd jobs you can do for cash over the next week so you can replenish your savings in case another vet visit is needed.

----------

Nixon (03-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I do believe there's some people I know who will accept some work. My neighbors creep me out but my dad's boss always let my sister rake leaves, mow the lawn, shovel the driveway, etc. I look into it.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Poor Dave. Little guy needs to be in a plastic ball. But maybe the non flavor pedilight will help it'll give him vitamins. I don't know really anything else that you can really do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (03-25-2016)

----------


## DVirginiana

At least the second injury looks more normal than the one that was stitched... It'll probably take awhile to heal, but I don't see any pockets (like the gap between the skin and muscle in the first gash) for infection to really get in there and 'hide' so I think just keeping it clean until it heals over should be enough.

If you can keep him from getting infected until he gets up to a healthy weight and his body has time to correct whatever nutritional issues are likely causing the brittle skin, I think he stands a decent chance.  

I had a snake with a severe skin issues several years ago; hers were due to a really rare mammalian parasite, but it destroyed the connective tissue and changed the texture of the skin, making it brittle and far too soft.  Even after the parasite issue was remedied, it took a LONG time for her skin to get back to normal because her body had to 'rebuild' a lot of the skin.  Your guy is probably going to have a long recovery process ahead of him, but it seems like he's in good hands.

----------

Nixon (03-25-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

20-ish years ago I took my ferrets to Midwest Bird and Exotic Animal Hospital. At that time one or more of the vets worked with Brookfield Zoo. The staff and ownership have changed since then, but they're still who the practice we take our dog to recommends for exotics. Website says they're currently on the Oak Park/Chicago border.  No clue how they're located in relation to Metra/Pace lines.

http://www.midwestexotichospital.com

And as a bonus, all the doctors listed on the website are women, so much less creepiness risk. (Will not rant, will not rant, will not rant...).


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-27-2016),_cristacake_ (03-25-2016),Kokorobosoi (03-25-2016),Nixon (03-25-2016)

----------


## Nixon

They gave us a piece of paper saying what happened and what else to do and it said something along the lines of, 'could not suture the laceration on the abdomen, possibly due to an underlying infection.' I high doubt that. It's because his scales are so weak and there was really not a lot to grip onto. He doesn't show any signs of infection and I know they can hide but as you said, there's no where for them to hide.

Thank you for sharing that. I know it'll be a long time but I'm willing to be with him the entire way through.

--

Thank you. I'll keep them in mind. I honestly don't get creeped out by either gender unless they give me a reason to. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Prognathodon

PS: I live in Palatine, work in Bartlett. 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

Nixon (03-25-2016)

----------


## Nixon

My mom had given the note to the doctors and they are going to start giving him Vitamin C shots.

This is fantastic.

----------

_Asherah_ (03-26-2016)

----------


## Andylee11

Best wishes for You and Dave . I sure hope he can pull through , we're rooting for you guys .

----------

Nixon (03-26-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you.

We got back from our second visit to the vet because he's set to get antibiotic shots. I don't know what happened in the time frame they had him in the back, but when he came out his scales had split a third time. Now we have three wounds to treat. Great.

He's getting is Vitamin C shots and he got his first one today. He's getting them everyday and we were shown how to do it as we're going have to deliver them ourselves. He squirmed a lot. We're going to need three people just for this two and a half foot snake. I can't imagine Burmese or Reticulated python in this situation. That'd be more than just rough.

I'm glad all of you are rooting for Dave and helping along the way. I know he can pull through this. They're actually giving the Vitamin C shots for free because my mom told them about the note I wrote about "slipped skin disease" and the doctors researched it and basically, since they thought it was what was going on - offered the shots for free because I 'diagnosed' it. I couldn't have done it without you guys though. Thank you for telling me of that. It's bad that he might have it but the doctors are now aware because that was not in their medical books. It'll make it easier for the next one who comes in.

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-27-2016),_cristacake_ (03-27-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (03-27-2016),Wicked (06-10-2016),wolfy-hound (03-27-2016)

----------


## Willowy

Have him stick his head (and however much more of him will fit) in a paper towel tube, that will keep him from thrashing around too much. 

Ask the vet if he ought to have one or two injections of a multi-vitamin. If he's been malnourished for so long I feel like he'd benefit from it. Or, if he's drinking, you could add a liquid multivite to his water. Or inject it into his mouse if he eats pre-killed. However it gets into him, it just seems like a good idea. But ask the vet first.

----------

_cristacake_ (03-27-2016),Nixon (03-27-2016),wolfy-hound (03-27-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Yeah, I really think he should be given more vitamins. I'll ask.

----------

Kokorobosoi (03-27-2016),wolfy-hound (03-27-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

How is Dave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_SmoothScales_ (04-02-2016)

----------


## SmoothScales

> How is Dave?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

----------


## Nixon

His scales seem less loose than they were before. He's still wrinkly but I can't pull them out as far. With that, his affected areas are getting extremely dry due to the antibiotic cream. I really don't know what to do about that. It's dried out, crinkled and whiter. He also seems to be bleeding way less where his stitches are. So possibly thing are healing up and maybe the Vitamin C is working for his scales.

He still eats which is a good sign. He tried to eat my finger. I fed him and then I had to moved him and he thought my finger was food and bit it and curled around my hand. My first snake bite. It didn't hurt as much as I thought it would. He let go after he realized, though. I do notice that he is not exactly the strongest with his coils but that's why we have dead mice.

So, we've been giving him shots of Vitamin C every night and every night he puts up more of a fight. I think he's getting stronger. 

Still, through all of this, he's still a curious little guy, always flicking his tongue out and trying to squirm about. I have a good feeling he'll make it through this.

----------

AmandaJ (04-03-2016),_Asherah_ (04-03-2016),_Ashley96_ (04-03-2016),_Coluber42_ (04-02-2016),_cristacake_ (04-04-2016),cron14 (04-03-2016),das_nooblet (04-03-2016),_Felidae_ (04-06-2016),_Flikky_ (04-03-2016),_Fraido_ (04-03-2016),_Hannahshissyfix_ (04-04-2016),piedpipper (04-03-2016),Pug50 (04-03-2016),_SmoothScales_ (04-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-03-2016),_Solarsoldier001_ (04-02-2016),wolfy-hound (04-04-2016)

----------


## Asherah

Man I'm glad to hear that he seems to be doing well! 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (04-03-2016)

----------


## Pollen

Omg best of luck! I hope that he heals up and everything is fine

----------

Nixon (04-04-2016)

----------


## Coluber42

Sounds like Dave is headed in the right direction... do keep us all posted!

----------

Nixon (04-04-2016)

----------


## gameonpython

If he's eating well then I almost have no doubts that he will make it! I'm glad he's showing improvements! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (04-04-2016)

----------


## Kokorobosoi

This makes me so happy!!! YAY

----------

Nixon (04-04-2016)

----------


## Aercadia

Another emotional rollercoaster ride... never a dull moment in the herp world.  So glad to hear he is doing better!!  Sending best wishes for a full recovery.   :Smile:

----------

Nixon (04-04-2016)

----------


## Nixon

He's been a good eater since I've gotten him. I wouldn't turn down food if I was starved like him so I don't blame him. But it's good to see he's feeling well enough to chow down. I'll be feeding him again today since the last time I only had two mice. (These mice are very small. They're fuzzies and we're feeding him that so he doesn;t break his stitches. The stitches are four inches from his head so it's the thinner part of him.) He'll get a good meal today.

I remember a week ago I had put a dead mouse in his cage because he's willing to go after them even if they're not moving and he came out, and he sniffed around for it and he sniffed a place where I had originally dropped it but moved it to be closer to his hiding spot and he tried eating the air. It was pretty funny. He got the mouse eventually and I was worried he couldn't see but it was probably a one time thing because he went after others just fine. He didn't miss my finger. I know that. I thought it was pretty cute to see though: him biting the air thinking a mouse was there and then there's nothing and he looks up like - "???"

He's very sweet. When I get home I'll hook up my camera and post a real cute picture of him peeping out of his little cardboard home. I love that picture because it makes me wonder how anyone could neglect such a beautiful and adorable creature.

--

That being said - the first time I received Dave and his scales were not splitting I noticed how skinny he was and I held him by his tail and he basically remained straight. I did it again yesterday and he moved himself up and got back up to by arm with no help. Well, he didn't make it over my arm. He actually just touching it with his nose and stayed up in that position. I really think he's getting stronger. That, and how much of a fight he puts up with the shots.

This little guy is a fighter and I'm sharing this story with everyone who I know would care. I even sent my teacher who has owned a ball python this thread so she can see the journey he's going through. You guys have helped a lot and you still are. I'm sure Dave is glad he has so many people cheering him on. He's defiantly a lesson that can be taught around. Dave has been through his whole life with mistreatment and malnutrition yet he continues to go about, flicking his tongue, and acting healthy and happy even if he is hurt. It's not his job to cheer others up but he does. When I'm feeling down about him being in this condition I look at how optimistic he is and tell myself to fight with him because that's we he wants. That's what everyone wants. We have hope for him and I think he has hope for himself.

Even if it was a bit rushed, and I wasn't prepared to take Dave... I'm glad I did. I'm not the best. Not close at all. But I'm better than his other owners. And the way her step-father gave Dave to me it really felt like he didn't love him. He only cared about his bigger snakes because they're giant and 'cooler'. It's sad my friend couldn't do anything about it.

I know that she loves Dave. I love Dave. We all love Dave.

----------

_Asherah_ (04-05-2016),_Ashley96_ (04-04-2016),wolfy-hound (04-04-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I also forgot to mention and I found this out yesterday that Dave's open gashes where the skin looks to be is way dark than before and in fact - hard. When they open, it's a very, very light pink color but now it's a darker sort of light brown color. I felt over it when I was putting on his ointment and it's a hard sealing over the actual skin. I can push it in and all that so it's not the skin, but I think it's a scab.

He's defiantly healing.

... Although, he popped some stitches when he was eating yesterday which I'm a bit disappointed about.

----------


## bcr229

> Although, he popped some stitches when he was eating yesterday which I'm a bit disappointed about.


Try smaller feeders for a while.  For instance, if he's on small rats, offer two large pups or small weanlings instead (about 30 grams each), so his skin doesn't have to stretch so much around the feeder.

----------


## Nixon

They are mice and they are frozen fuzzies. They're defiantly small enough. It wasn't them that popped the stitches it was him coiling his neck so hard around it.

----------


## itzeppelinn

I just joined this website because I'm relatively new to snake keeping (I did my research though). I'm sorry about your ball python. I worry when my own skips a meal, when usually it's nothing to worry about. I'm getting better though. I'm happy you care so much about your animals. I don't know how old you are but for being in school you're very mature. I'm a senior myself, graduating this month. Keep your head up high!

----------

Nixon (04-05-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you for saying that. It's little compliments like these that really push me to go on. It means a lot. I'm a freshman in high school.

----------


## Yodawagon

Any new pictures?

----------


## Solarsoldier001

nixon love that you care and won't give up.  keep up the great work!

----------

Nixon (04-06-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I'll be posting pictures today when I get home. Sorry, I forgot yesterday.

And thank you. All of you play a great role in this, too. I couldn't have made it this far without all the advice.

----------

Kokorobosoi (04-06-2016)

----------


## Nixon

His stitched area that started opening again... (It looks very wet because this is right after I put ointment on)



Big gash:



Smaller gash:



How could anyone neglect such a cutie?:

----------


## bcr229

What's his humidity?  If he's too dry then the skin will be brittle.

Also what kind of ointment?  Over time triple/Neosporin can cause scale damage since it's a petroleum-based product.  For long term use I prefer Vetericyn, you can get it at Petco or online at Amazon.  It's a water-based gel so it's not goopy and won't cause scales to slough off.

----------

Nixon (04-06-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I thought to keep it dry because if it's humid it'll raise the possibility of infection. It's Mupirocin Ointment.

----------


## Kokorobosoi

No, he needs humidity. Without it, the wounds will dry out and the skin will thin. 

The risk of infection is still smaller than the risk of dry skin cracking further.

----------

Nixon (04-06-2016)

----------


## bcr229

He can be kept humid and clean, you just have to be scrupulous about disinfecting his enclosure when he makes a mess.

----------

Nixon (04-06-2016)

----------


## Yodawagon

He's going to be pretty scarred up after this ordeal.

----------


## Coluber42

He'll have scars, but those will be scars of survival, and well earned. Keep us posted, and keep up the good work!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-07-2016),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),Kokorobosoi (04-07-2016),Nixon (04-06-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-06-2016)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

> *****VERY SAD***** but for me i would treat MY situation like this:: let mother nature take over.. I would get the cleanest area i can find and keep him in there and let mother nature take it....(but that's just me<---lol)


So keep a snake in an artificial enclosure but when something goes bad let mother nature take over? If your dog broke it's leg would you let mother nature take over and let it stay in pain?  This is a ridiculous post.  Seems to be the norm from you

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------

KWAddict (04-06-2017),Nixon (04-07-2016),_redshepherd_ (05-06-2016),wolfy-hound (04-07-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I cleaned out his tank and I still have paper towels as the bedding and I'll spray it regularly. I'll spray him lightly with the bottle to get him some moisture on him. I was instructed to keep him dry but I guess that was only before we started giving him anti-biotics. Thanks, everyone.

I still love how people go after that guy. I was a bit taken aback when he was one of the first posters and it was something as terrible as that. My mom had said something similar to that as she thought 'it was his time' but we have to go through life not believing what some people say. He's ten years old, a normal ball python would have more than thirty more years. He's not going this young when he's been fighting for that long. But, even if he had to go that doesn't mean we don't fight. It's the right thing to take care of a sick animal that is in your possession. If he was a wild snake then it's not my duty to help him but he is my snake and I have to take care of him. No amount of people like that guy is going to stop me.

They had said in a later post that none of their snakes have gotten sick and they're lucky for that because from the sounds of it - he would let them suffer.

Dave is getting stronger by the day and is still eating good. His gashes are on the process of healing and it's only a matter of a long time until his scales can reform. If I had taken their advice from the beginning then Dave would be worse. He wouldn't heal. But since we as a whole care for the health of our animals and are willing to help them then he is going to get the life he deserves. Dave deserves some years of relaxation and relief that he had found people out there who care for him and will do their best to get him to be healthy ball python. I know he dreams of a day where you can't feel his ribs unless you tried real hard. He deserves the rest of my life living in a sanctuary where he doesn't have to worry or struggle. After ten years of battling this is what he needs. Letting mother nature take him is like telling him to give up and there's one thing I learned from Dave - he does not give up.

----------

_Asherah_ (04-07-2016),Kokorobosoi (04-07-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016),wolfy-hound (04-07-2016)

----------


## bcr229

> I was instructed to keep him dry but I guess that was only before we started giving him anti-biotics.


You can keep his wounds dry to inhibit the growth of bacteria while still keeping his environment humid and him hydrated.

----------

Nixon (04-07-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I agree, keep the enclosure humid but don't spray him. Wounds heal best when they are clean and dry.

I'm glad that he's hanging in there. You should be aware that there is a possibility of long term damage or even a sudden death at some point due to unseen damage to his organs. This doesn't mean giving up on him, but knowing that you're doing everything you can to heal him up but it might not be enough and that wouldn't be your fault! 

I hope he heals up and don't sweat the scars. BPs are gangbusters at losing even horrific scars over time. Every time they shed, they lose a bit more of the scar until you won't be able to tell.

----------

Nixon (04-08-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I'm doing so. Sadly, paper towels are not the best for moisture. I'll use damn clothes on top of the cage and tinfoil to keep the humidity in.

I know that. He's been fighting for a long time and I'm sure he's taken damage on the inside. Snakes are very good at hiding diseases. He's eating, he's breathing okay, he overall acts like he's healthy if you count out the fact that he's underweight and has spontaneous rupture of the skin. But, with that, Dave is still gaining weight. I've been checking his weight every couple of weeks and he's gained weight even after we've found this disease. So, if there is something going on internally then that's impossible to find figure out by looking. He's showing a lot of signs of being healthy. Which is a good sign because he's healing but he's so durable and he acts like nothing is wrong so there's going to be a lot of hiding with him.

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

This is an Amazing story!!  So much love and care you have given to Dave!  You both are amazing and I wish Dave a speedy recovery.  Stay positive and caring and things will definitely go well for you in life.  :Good Job:

----------

Nixon (04-08-2016)

----------


## Nixon

For those who are wanting an update for Dave:

I don't know if I already posted about it but we finished off Dave's Vitamin C shots. I still give him vitamins with his food and he's still eating good. All of his gashes have scabs on them but as he slithers around and possibly rubs against thing, they peel off a bit but they're still staying on. I'm also just about out of antibiotic cream and it says that it's only supposed to be applied for about 30 days so I think that'll be the only tube. He's going for a check-up today and we'll see what the doctor says.

I am also taking a damp rag and trying to wet the area around his gashes where it is super dry so I can hydrate it a bit better. I'm being careful not to get moisture in his exposed skin but his scales are so dry and cracked that I don't think humidity will be good enough, especially with a paper material meant for cages being the bedding.

I'll note everyone on how the appointment goes.

----------

AmandaJ (04-15-2016),_Asherah_ (04-14-2016),_Ashley96_ (04-25-2016),*bcr229* (04-14-2016),_Coluber42_ (04-14-2016),_Fraido_ (04-14-2016),Kokorobosoi (04-14-2016),_T_Sauer_ (04-14-2016)

----------


## bcr229

Get some kitchen sponges from the grocery store.  At my local one a four pack is around $2.

Dampen a couple - you don't want them so sopping wet that water is dripping off of them - and put them in a small plastic dish in the enclosure.  The dish is to keep the paper substrate from sucking all of the water out of the sponges quickly.  As the sponges dry they will help increase the humidity for several hours.

----------


## Nixon

Dave was weighed at the doctor's and he's about 490 so he's gained around 40 grams since we first brought him there. The doctor says he defiantly feels stronger and his scales are less loose than they were before. We asked more about the dryness and he said to not dampen around that area and that it would heal on it's own. I'm unsure who to follow because we have more ointment they gave us to put on so they'll continue drying out. Everyone is saying different things.

----------

_cristacake_ (04-15-2016)

----------


## bcr229

You don't want the wound areas to be damp/wet to help keep them from getting infected, but you do want his environment to be humid enough so he doesn't dehydrate and cause the skin to crack further.

----------

_cristacake_ (04-15-2016),_Fraido_ (04-15-2016),Nixon (04-19-2016),wolfy-hound (04-15-2016)

----------


## Asherah

All still going well? 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------


## Nixon

Sorry I have not answered in a while. A lot has been going on.

Yes, all is going well. Actually, he seems thicker. He is also 591 grams now. He has gained almost 200 grams since I have first got him. He's still eating well and acts no different than before. His scabs are turning darker and he'll be shedding very, very soon. His eyes are blue and his scales are graying out. That's going to be tough.

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),_Ashley96_ (04-25-2016),_Coluber42_ (04-24-2016),dr del (04-24-2016),_PhoenixGate_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Asherah

Crossing my fingers for the shed!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (04-25-2016)

----------


## cron14

Nixon you are awesome! Keep fighting  :Smile:

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (04-25-2016)

----------


## PhoenixGate

Hopefully he'll have some nice, pretty new skin after the shed.  Good luck!

----------

MiniMed (08-15-2016),Nixon (04-25-2016)

----------


## Surimi

Just went through this entire post! What a roller coaster ride! Go Nixon Go Dave!! You guys can do this!!! We're all rooting for you!

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (07-19-2016),Nixon (04-25-2016)

----------


## TurkeyPython

Pics after he sheds?

----------

Nixon (04-25-2016)

----------


## dan86

Nixon you done an amazing job buddy. You should be so proud of your self, i know i am and I'm sure a whole host of others on here and in your life and who know you feel the same way. Things seem to be going good and i hope you get the outcome you deserve.

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (04-25-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-26-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I can't thank you guys enough for being so supportive. I will post pictures of him after he sheds. I know all of you guys care about him and I'm so happy to see so many people who care about him. My mom continues to move the appointments because, ahem,

"She's tired."

I wish I had my licence. But, he's still getting the antibiotic cream so that's good.

I thank you guys for rooting for me but I think Dave is the real fighter. He has to deal with shots every week, and for a while every day. He still continues to remain friendly and he keeps his personality even when he's falling sick. He's a pure soldier of a snake and to live ten years without proper care and to see him slowly come out of it brings tears to my eyes. I was so happy when I picked him up and he looked thicker, when he weighed so much more. He's not going to let this bring him down.

I know I still would've helped him but I feel, because of his never-ending goal to continue on with life, to keep going even when he's falling apart - it has swoon me. I think his perseverance rubs off on me because seeing something as sick as him and he still slithers around and acts like a silly nut... it makes me feel like he is so much more worth fighting for. He fights for himself so it makes sense to fight with him and try to do it harder.

Dave deserves all this attention and love. All he wanted was to live like a normal snake, not one that's starved or malnourished. This little guy is getting this wish.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-25-2016),dan86 (04-25-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-26-2016),_Sonny1318_ (08-19-2016),TurkeyPython (04-26-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Nixon, I congratulate you. I honestly would have put this animal down. I have been reading this thread, anticipating the worst and have continually been proved wrong. You are proving these animals are tougher than I expected and teaching a old man new things. Good job.

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),KWAddict (04-06-2017),Nixon (04-26-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you for saying that. I didn't know what was going to come of him but I did know one thing: He's a fighter. Even when I was so afraid, I didn't feel the worst coming from behind me. My mind was set right then and there to help him. Maybe it has to do that when I got him, only two weeks before his scales split, I said to myself: "I'm going to make this snake healthy and let him live the rest of his life without so much struggle. Of course he has to struggle now. He still has a risk of infection as when he moves, the scabs move and some skin shows. But, I can see the day where I put cypress in that little guy's tank again. Where he slithers around with large scars covering his vulnerable skin. And I'm going to smile at those scars because it'll be obvious what he fought through.

The first owner and my friend's step dad - they underestimated him. Maybe they didn't care for them because they wanted Dave to just give up. That cute little soldier is never giving up. I can still remember seeing him in my friend's house, curled up in the log, and shed from weeks ago everywhere. It's all stuck to the walls. I remember the dry water dish, full of green algae. I remember seeing his feces laying about his cage, never picked up. I remember the day I got him he had regurgitated a rat that he ate that was too big for him. I remember him being called, 'mean.' I could tell when I picked him up for the very first time that I was in for it. He was so skinny. So frail. So small for his age. I wasn't expecting this at all. Dave is not mean. Dave is just shy, hurt, and alone. His life has been simply mistreatment. I remember hearing how he was ten years old and then seeing him like this and thinking, 'if he hasn't given up, then I shouldn't either.'

Ariana, my friend - she still tried to defend him. Her step father says, "it was the other owners" and "it was the mouse that cause his scales to fall weak". No, if he knew how to care for a snake so skinny like that then Dave wouldn't be in chaos. If her step dad took the time to do something for him then he'd be healthier. He knows how to take care of snakes. He just didn't care about him. 

I'm glad all of you care. I proved my mom wrong, too. She thought that was it for him. 

I'm happy this teaches people things. I know I'll be sharing this experience when it is all over and I'm going to show just how strong a little snake can be. It's a lesson for everyone. And, I wanted to share this out to all of you: I made a poem about Dave a few weeks ago and it'll be posted in the literary magazine at my school. I hope people ask who he was. I never mentioned his name. I want to tell everyone that this creature is simply extraordinary. If any of you want to see it I can post it.

But, again, I'll say it every time: Thank you all for the support. It means a lot and it helps me.

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017)

----------


## dan86

Nixon if more people in the world where like you it would be beautiful place. Hope Dave is doin well today. Keep the fighting spirit you have you will go far

----------

Nixon (04-26-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Can't wait to see the fresh shed pictures - thank you for keeping us up to date =)  Rooting for Dave always and forever <3 Will be such a wonderful day when you can put cypress in the tank!

----------

Nixon (04-26-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Believe me, Dan, I have my flaws, but thank you for the compliment. Knowing that, I'll try my best to stay this way and comments like these motivate me to keep going further for this little snake.

And, his eyes are not blue anymore. He'll be shedding soon and I'll give pictures.

----------

_Coluber42_ (04-26-2016)

----------


## dan86

Hope Dave is doin ok

----------

Nixon (05-11-2016)

----------


## bcr229

Expect his shed to be pretty bad, especially around the scars.  Resist the temptation to help him shed by pulling the old skin off or you could open the wounds up again.  Either soak him or rub any stuck areas gently with a warm soft cloth if needed.  Also, stuck shed isn't the end of the world as long as the eye caps and tip of the tail are clean.

----------

dr del (05-01-2016),Nixon (05-11-2016),wolfy-hound (04-30-2016)

----------


## TurkeyPython

Update?

----------

Nixon (05-11-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I'm finally here. Sorry about the wait.

I literally can't find my camera. I took the picture and I'll post them when I find the thing. I hate how they just disappear.

I'll explain how the shed went. It took him about a week after his eyes had turned back to the normal color to fully shed. I helped him a lot through out with some liquid treatment I have for stuck sheds. I made sure to not get it in the wounds. Not much has happened. He's still eating, I came home one day to a massive pile of poop, and he's still given the ointment and antibiotic shots. Dave is still gaining weight, which is great. He still feels stronger and his scales are mostly shiny from the shed. One of his scabs came off but it's beginning to regrow. Infection never got in.

I also found some four leaf clovers and a five leaf clover. Even if it's just a myth or whatever, I still want to tape it on his cage for luck.

So sorry about the wait. Hopefully I can find my camera, too.

----------

butterballpython (05-15-2016),_Coluber42_ (05-11-2016),_cristacake_ (05-11-2016),_Lizardlicks_ (05-11-2016)

----------


## Kokorobosoi

under the bed? Between the bed and the wall? in the closet? 

 :Very Happy: 

We need to lo jack that camera!!

----------


## Nixon

I found it but the stupid thing won't co- *gasp* It connected. Maybe punching it did work.

----------

_cristacake_ (05-12-2016)

----------


## dan86

Wow Dave is officially the hardest Bastard I know.  So glad he gaining weight and getting stronger. I feel the worst is over and it's now a healing process.  I just don't have a clue how long that will be. You keep doin what you doin coz you doin an amazing job.

----------

_cristacake_ (05-12-2016),Nixon (05-11-2016)

----------


## Nixon

He is very strong and I will keep fighting with him.

Also, my youngest ball python got himself stuck and we had to cut open the decoration he was in to get him out. He's such an idiot sometimes. That's why I love him.

----------


## Coluber42

Wow, Dave is a helluva fighter, and so are you. Keep up the good work, and the updates and photos!

----------

Nixon (05-11-2016)

----------


## Willowy

Wow, he's gonna have some epic scars! Good story telling  :Wink: . But at least his skin looks firmly attached now. Way to go, both of you!  :Cool:

----------

Nixon (05-11-2016)

----------


## TurkeyPython

Oh. Wow. Those look gnarly. Definitely look like they're healing though. They're starting to look like my Basilisk's wound when it started healing up. Good job

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (05-12-2016)

----------


## RiA MaU

> Young lady if i'm such a horrible snake/pet owner then why is it that none of my snakes have EVER had any health problems, this forum seems to be ego driven....



Um because you don't have to have decent morals to have healthy pets. Would you have your same logic with say, a dog or cat? The difference here is that these are most likely captive-bred snakes who have never set foot in the wild. It would he more inhumane to "let nature take him" because of this than it would if he'd been caught in the wild. When your animals get sick do you just leave them to rot in isolation? That's what it sounds like. If you somehow managed to have never owned a sick animal, kudos to you. Even the best pet owners aren't that lucky.

----------

KWAddict (04-06-2017),Nixon (05-12-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

ECechoHO lost this fight a long time ago. So did I for that matter. I really did not think this animal would make it and I thought it should be put down. I was wrong. Nixon did an awesome job. This is the first time I have ever heard of that a snake actually survived this disease.

----------

Nixon (05-12-2016)

----------


## RiA MaU

Nixon, you're a brave girl for fighting for that animal even against your family. You saw a glimmer of the life he could have from day one and held onto it. My good wishes go to both of you. Dave deserves the best and that's what you're giving him. You're extremely mature and you have a great heart. Show that little guy that life with humans has more to offer than torture. :')

----------

dan86 (05-12-2016),Nixon (05-18-2016)

----------


## FallOff

Oops, and for the Echo guy please, just _go away_, no one likes a _loudmouth_ like you coming into a post asking for help and just saying "Just let him die!" "That's what I would do!" Well guess what bud you're not him and you're very inhumane.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),Nixon (05-18-2016)

----------


## Lizardlicks

Looks like echo was permabanned already.  I will admit he was entertaining in that same sort of infuriating way as really bad reality TV.  Never knew what completely off the wall "advise" he was going to offer next!

----------

FallOff (05-12-2016),Nixon (05-18-2016)

----------


## Asherah

> Looks like echo was permabanned already.  I will admit he was entertaining in that same sort of infuriating way as really bad reality TV.  Never knew what completely off the wall "advise" he was going to offer next!


Well that's almost a shame. I was sort of interested in his "het for something"clutch. 
But not wanting to kick this off topic, glad Dave is looking like he's on the up and up! Still crossing fingers here!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),eveningdahlia (06-08-2016),_Lizardlicks_ (05-16-2016),Nixon (05-18-2016)

----------


## Nixon

It was not the best to receive that message from Echo, especially it being one of the first ones. I had no knowledge on this disease and I thought at what he was getting at was that there was nothing I could do. I guess I had the feeling like that was untrue. I didn't rescue Dave to not give him a chance. I just thought, if he survived this long, then why should it stop here?

Still, we have some ways to go. Dave still needs to heal. Though he is still gaining weight, eating, etc., he is still as risk of infection because of his open gashes. Less, though, because of the scabs, but they don't cover everything. I keep putting the cream on him. Once a week I'll take him out and let him slither in my hands. He deserves love and attention, I just don't want to do it too often. I can see the day where those scabs turn to scars and his scales are fully bound over him once again. I can see it were he is the healthy weight, and in a tank full of decorations and cypress, instead of a cardboard box and paper towels. I don't want to assume he's going to make it through with no issue but I can't help it. I want to see him on that day, show him to my friend's step father who had previously owned him and show him how much of a fighter Dave was. I really want to say, "This is the warrior you gave up on. He really showed you."

Yet, I don't want to be rude... he did nothing to help Dave. He gave Dave up because he was small and a rescue from another owner who practically starved him. This poor thing had to suffer for longer because he was small? Because the man didn't know how to feed him mice, not adult rats? My friend claims he's good with snakes but then why, every time I go to their house, they're living in filth? Spot cleaning? He hasn't heard of it. I can understand not changing the bedding that often because it's expensive, but spot cleaning takes only a minute to do. It's sad. But, luckily, they're fed, and they seem to be fine, except for the ball python he has that constantly wheezes.  He can build tank but he doesn't know how to clean them!

Sorry I rant on him. It's just every time I see Dave I think of what he's been through. I can remember the first time I held him and it was scary. He was so frail. He's gaining power, though. He can pick himself up. It makes me so happy to see him this way. 

I hope to one day bring him to a reptile show and what not and tell about his story. I really hate to get my hopes this high but he seems to really be in good shape. I see him coming out everyday to get some heat from the heat lamp, a drink of water, or just to sit on top of the cardboard box. ... Or to fall in between the cardboard and the glass and get stuck. He's silly.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (08-19-2016)

----------


## Lizardlicks

Popping back in to ask for Dave updates and to also note that bedding is almost certainly not that expensive.  I got a huge back of shredded aspen for $9 online in December, have had it for months, even used it for the litter of my chicks while they were still in their brooder (which let me tell you, those tiny guys poop A LOT), and still have over half a bag left.  There is absolutely no excuse to keep animals in filth.  I'm so happy you've been able to help Dave as much as you have and give him a good chance, even if he doesn't end up making it.  I hope that man's other animals can find the same relief.

----------

Nixon (06-18-2016)

----------


## meganmarkita15

Wow !! This is beautiful ! I read this thread from the beginning also !! ❤️ I really hope the best for Dave , and so happy you care&love him the way every pet/animal deserves to be loved !! 
Cant waittt for a update on Dave  :Smile:

----------

Nixon (06-18-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Dave is doing well. He still seems thicker and more rounded. He's more meaty in the biggest parts of his body than the smaller parts but the nutrition will get there eventually. He got through his second shed since the incident. Unfortunately, because of the stitches, his biggest gash didn't heal correctly. It was scabbed but it was lumpy and falling apart as we speak. A lot of it came off during the shed but I helped him get off the nasty bumps because it was not a good way to heal. It would've fallen off on its own. Now he has reopened gashes but it's been a few days and they're starting to scab correctly. He has no stitches left, and his other gashes?

Well.

They look smaller. c:

I hope his bigger ones heal better this time. I know he curls up a lot, as a snake normally does, and they're bound to get wrinkly. But his bad scabs were mostly because of the stitching. 

As always, he has his personality. He seems no different and his body is getting healthier. My mom just got out of surgery and we'll be visiting the vet for a check up in a week or two. He's doing fantastic. I'm going to love sharing his story because I hope, when he's all healed with the scars, that I can take him to reptile shows and of course, out of touch from kids, explain his story and show how strong this guy is. He's one in a million to me. Even with his box that he does like to hide in, he prefers to stay out and bathe in the heat while watching what's going on around him. He's adorable. I'm so glad you guys helped me with this. I'll defiantly be promoting BP.net if I talk about Dave because its all of you that got us through this.

This was one ride of emotion and it'll still continue, even when he's healed. He's only ten years old. He's got years left in him.

----------

_Ashley96_ (06-19-2016),*bcr229* (06-18-2016),butterballpython (06-19-2016),_Crowfingers_ (06-18-2016),Fazer72110 (06-18-2016),_Felidae_ (06-21-2016),_Fraido_ (06-19-2016),Kokorobosoi (06-18-2016),*mlededee* (06-20-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (06-19-2016),Wicked (06-19-2016),wolfy-hound (06-19-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

Thank you for the update! I am continuing to keep you guys in my thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (06-20-2016)

----------


## BrownPolyesterShirt

I was wondering if we would hear more about Dave. Glad to know he is doing better. Thank you for the update and all your love and care for him :Good Job:

----------

Nixon (06-20-2016)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Good to hear and we'd love to see updated photos soon too.

----------

Nixon (06-20-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Glad to hear he's doing better and I second anybody who's said progress or updated pictures would be sweet to see! You're doing an amazing job with that little guy! Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (06-20-2016)

----------


## LanceM

Awesome job caring for him I agree pictures would be nice.

----------

Nixon (06-20-2016)

----------


## Nixon

[Posting pictures and I accidentally posted instead of previewing]

----------


## Nixon

10 minute limit expired. Ugh.

















I'm sorry these pictures aren't too good. My tremor is bad today. He's also wiggling around.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Those look really good. He will heal fast, no worries and eventually there won't be scars left even.

----------

Nixon (06-21-2016)

----------


## EDR

Been aware of this thread for a while now and just wanted to finally give you a verbal pat on the back for taking in little dave. There's to many really sad cases out there and it's really good to see a good example like this where your turning him around. It looks like your giving him the tlc he needs to get better and im wishing him the best and best of luck to you as well.

----------

Nixon (06-21-2016)

----------


## LanceM

Looking good

----------

Nixon (06-21-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Updating yet again - Dave is doing great. He has scabbed up properly and is still eating. I have found nothing unusual with him. He is still loose when it comes to his scales, being wrinkly, as if he had a bigger body before but he's only been growing more and more into it. I'm hoping with enough vitamin supplements, his scales will tighten up and fit him more. I'd feel less stressed about holding the guy. He's so fragile.

So, I wanted to make this post because of what happened merely minutes ago today. I have a friend over and she's fascinated with snakes but I'd never trust her owning one because of how rough she handles them. I had Dave out and he was slither on the bed that we were both sitting on. She gets up to get or do something and she literally, not kidding, AN INCH away from crushing his skull. She had tripped a bit but I saw how close her foot was and my heart dropped instantly. Right away I put him back. That was too close. I know it would've been an accident but if he went like that... just in a heartbeat - I would lose my mind, honestly. I understand if he died due to infection or malnutrition but a foot of someone who is careless. It would hurt. She didn't even seem to care when I told her that. She apologized but she acted like it wouldn't affect me greatly, going on to other topics. I don't want her holding my snakes now.

Christ.

We could've lost Dave.

----------

dr del (07-15-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

All people value life differently. She probably does not realize what an accomplishment it was just for you to keep that animal alive. The people here do though. I would hire you in a minute to help out with my collection. As I said before, you have seriously impressed me with your tenacity.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),Nixon (07-15-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Thank you for your words. I know she doesn't understand how much he has gotten better, though she was there when it first started. But, still, she should've been more careful. She did trip a bit but how close her foot was to his face it scared me so much. I was about to cry just seeing it. She's just a bit careless when handling a lot of things. Any animal, in fact, and even objects. I hope I can make her realize that she needs to tone it down a bit.

I just worry a lot about him and that was just too close of a call. It really pushed the thought into my brain that anything could happen.

But, thank you for saying this. It means a lot to me and it helps me.

----------


## Ashleighsmommy

I just read this from beginning to end,  and it is now 5:48 am lol i just wanna say , i may be extremely pregnant and have heightened emotions,  but this post gave me feels lol definitely wanna keep up as you update

----------

Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I am astonished how you've managed to bring this guy back from the brink!  I'm SO glad he wasn't carelessly crushed by an unthinking foot!  Ack!  I'd pass out.  Keep the live animals and fine china plates away from that one.  

Congrats again on this amazing save!

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),ashleymarie (07-20-2016),Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Nixon  Your are a snake Angel thank you so much for the care you have given Dave....You really are a wonderful Person you trust what your heart is telling you and you run with it... I had some personal issues and just read this but I am going to follow you and rejoice with you when Dave is healed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## Lacey

I know in late to the thread but would it have been a bad idea to wrap him with like gause wrap?  Would that have hurt him worse?  And to the guy that posted in the beginning about letting nature take care of it..  u shouldn't have snakes either...  saying there is no vets in the wild isn't the point.  The fact that he is stuck in a tank no food no heat no water. Let me guess there none of that in the wild to right?  More then likely his issues wouldn't exist in the wild cause he's not stuck in a box with a ignorant person to depend on...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## Lacey

O btw i got caught in the moment. Hows Dave doing?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## Lacey

Idk if this was ever asked. Have ub tried frozen mice?  Forgive me if this was talked about but 18 pages is alot for me to read lo

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------


## Nixon

He eats frozen mice, yes. And no worries. It's a lot to read. Even I forget and I've read this entire thread.

And gauze wouldn't work right now because his wounds are closed. Also, he's a snake with no limbs so that'd be a bit hard, wouldn't it? xD

Dave is doing great. I have to take pictures with my phone this time because for the life of me I can never track down the connector to my camera.













He's a cutie.

Anyway, again, thank you all for saying all of these things! I'm sure there's people in the world who could've done better but sure enough, there's a lot more who could've done worse - or nothing at all. I'm so grateful that he is a fighter. I hope he'll be shedding soon so his scales can begin to grow better around his thicker body.

And, yeah, Piedlover, I hesitate a lot now when she asks to bring Dave out. I don't want him out without me watching. She's known to be very careless but she's back in West Virginia now so Dave is safer.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-19-2016),bubs327 (08-15-2016),_cristacake_ (11-16-2016),_Fraido_ (08-15-2016),_piedlover79_ (08-15-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Go Dave, go!!

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## MiniMed

Wow I just read this entire thread! Nixon, good on you girl! So happy to see he's doing so well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (08-15-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Dave has been curled up in his log for quite some time. He's usually, at the least, peeking out of his log or, like most days, he's out of his log and exploring his cage. Though, he's been cooped up in his log. It's strange but not too strange. Snakes want their quiet time. But, I took him out the other day and I found that he is shedding again. I'm hoping it goes well and doesn't take off his built up scabs. I'm seeing some weird overlay patterns on his lacerations. (I don't know how to describe it, sorry.) But it looks like some scales are trying to form back!

For now, it seems safer to feed him a little bit of bigger mice. Around adult size, a little bit less, he can handle. His scales seem to be holding up good and I'm trying hard to remember to put the vitamin supplements on. Still, I won't push it. 

All in all, he's doing fantastic. Going back to one of the first comments, saying that I should let Dave die - well, look at him now. This little guy isn't going to give up. If he's made it this far with bad care, then why stop? Dave still ceases to amaze me. I hope, when he's well enough to be brought to some reptile conventions, I can get myself a stand and talk about him. Raising awareness for this slipped skin disease, and also sharing his story and how hard he fought and how the community of Ball-Pythons.net helped both him and me through all of this.

I couldn't of made it this far without you guys. All of you deserve some credit. Except for the negative ones all the way back who didn't want to fight for him.

Thank you so much.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-19-2016),_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),_Ashley96_ (08-19-2016),dr del (08-19-2016),Enirei (11-16-2016),Neal (12-04-2016),_paulh_ (08-19-2016),TurkeyPython (08-19-2016),WintersSerpentine (08-23-2016),wolfy-hound (09-23-2016)

----------


## bcr229

The wounds will scab up and then scale over slowly.  You may have to help those areas shed for quite a while.

One of my retics had surgery earlier this year, and the incision is a few inches long.  That area will probably always have issues shedding, and after that girl "pops" her shed I either apply a warm, damp rag to the area to help soften the shed and remove it, or if the weather is nice she goes outside into the baby pool for a swim.

----------

Nixon (08-19-2016)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Was so surprised you were able to save him, I really thought he was a goner when this thread started and now look, he's thriving and doing great! Kudos to you and way to go Dave! Such a wonderful outcome, you did an awesome job with this guy!

----------

Nixon (08-19-2016),WintersSerpentine (08-23-2016)

----------


## paulh

I just found this thread and had to read the whole thing. Way to go, Nixon and Dave!

And thanks for giving me some new key words to look up. I've seen spontaneous skin rupture in a couple of snakes but never had a name for it or anything but the haziest idea of treatment.

----------

Nixon (08-23-2016),WintersSerpentine (08-23-2016)

----------


## Nixon

It's still a blur for me, Paul. I'm not sure if there is an actual cure or if it's simple a malnutrition thing that will go away when the animal is in a healthy state. I have a feeling it would return if Dave were to go back downhill again, but I don't expect him to be traveling down that path ever again.

Most of what I gathered was that it was linked with malnutrition and possibly having to do with a deficiency in vitamin C. Obviously, it needs awareness. There are many abused animals out there and there are plenty of snakes who have been rescued from going through what Dave did - or worse. They may suffer the same disease. Dave was lucky enough to not be infected. 

A big problem is that I never expected that at all. I had never heard or seen anything like this. In my case, I'm a teenager who simply owns them as pets. I took in Dave only expecting it to be an unstable ride of him getting up into a healthy state but it went haywire within mere seconds. I was scared. I could've panicked. I'm assuming people who take in rescues have more knowledge, but still, this disease needs to be made more aware. Knowing at least it exists and some ways to handle it would be a lot, a whole lot better than scrambling to get a vet and seeking out people online for any source of help. The internet doesn't have much to offer if you don't know the name.

Dave is lucky. Other snakes and owners might not be. I was lucky to act with my wits and find anything that could help me, maybe some others would freeze up or not think twice to put them down. I'm just happy that my emotional and logical side can come to an agreement sometimes. It saved me from dread and Dave from risking anything worse than what he got.

I just wish I knew.

Also, why do I have to type paragraphs every time I reply? I'm supposed to be doing math homework. Man, oh, man.

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Craiga 01453 (03-31-2017),TurkeyPython (08-23-2016),WintersSerpentine (08-23-2016)

----------


## WintersSerpentine

Nixon,
You have a beautiful story. Your persistence and care for Dave is truly heartwarming. Rock on, Nixon & Dave!!
It stunned me to learn that you are only a freshman in High School and had the intellect to find answers as quickly as you did. Most adults (as you saw on pages 1,2) would have had the snake put down. Sadly, it's true. But you saved Dave. And from the looks of it, you have quite a few years left with your (growing back) scaled best friend! 
I cannot wait to see more pictures of Dave's progress and watch you grow as a BP owner! 

With nothing but positive vibes,
Mac, Ty & our Loucie, Graeae, Mj, Nipper, Cersei, Imbra, and champagne (we haven't named him yet :p) 
 :Snake:

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),Nixon (08-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Such cute names.

Thank you for the praises. I love seeing people who have learned so much from this. I would call it a mess but it barely is. It worked out better than I assumed because I assume the worse but, hey, just because something bad happens - it doesn't mean we can't try.

Now I'm sophomore and I'm hoping to talk about Dave for my final project in Animal Companionship. (Even if school just started.)

----------

Ana Maria (03-31-2017),WintersSerpentine (08-24-2016)

----------


## paulh

> ....
> 
> Most of what I gathered was that it was linked with malnutrition and possibly having to do with a deficiency in vitamin C. Obviously, it needs awareness. There are many abused animals out there and there are plenty of snakes who have been rescued from going through what Dave did - or worse. They may suffer the same disease. Dave was lucky enough to not be infected. 
> 
> ....
> 
> Also, why do I have to type paragraphs every time I reply? I'm supposed to be doing math homework. Man, oh, man.


Malnutrition and possible vitamin C deficiency was about were I have been for a while, too. For what it's worth, my experience with the problem was in the late 1970s. This was before the Internet, when exotic vets were nonexistent in my area. So this disease is not a new thing.

This little menagerie had a dead reticulated python, and the skin split as the carcass was being moved. I boarded one of their boa constrictors one winter, and its skin split as I moved it into one of my cages. The boa healed on its own, fortunately. From what I have found, snakes are supposed to be able to make their own vitamin C. But stress depresses the immune system, and possibly vitamin C production. There was plenty of stress at that menagerie, with people walking by the cages and often rapping on the glass. I was able to give that boa a relatively stress free environment as well as good food. So I think there is a stress component to the problem, too. 

I think that there are other problems in snakes that are at least partially caused by vitamin deficiencies. Such as congenital problems like bug eyes in Texas rat snakes and spinal kinks in a number of species. But that is another story.

IMO, this thread will be helpful to future people facing the same problem. 

I also write paragraphs when there is a sympathetic audience.  :Smile: 

Good luck with the math!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),Nixon (08-31-2016),WintersSerpentine (08-24-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Ah, I understand. Awareness still needs to be raised, though. The local vets I went to had never heard of it. Also, I never knew they made their own vitamin C. It'd make sense of how far it'd go down if they're stressed and mistreated. Dave is probably still a little stressed because of his limited environment. I don't want to put bedding in just yet and all he has is a tight log he likes to squeeze himself into. I know these snakes love to have three walls they can press against so I made sure to give him that.

But!

Dave just finished shedding and I'll try to get pictures as soon as possible. He looks so smooth and healthier. The tears are slowly becoming scars. Also, my parents keep mistaking him for my female ball python, Medusa, who is about the same size but she's only a year old. She's a big girl. I don't know her weight off the top of my head but she's pretty thick for being young. Which is weird because she's the pickiest eater. But, they keep mistaking the two because Dave is getting chubbier. It's so good to see him like this.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),ballpythonluvr (09-02-2016),*bcr229* (09-02-2016),_paulh_ (09-02-2016),_Prognathodon_ (09-02-2016),TurkeyPython (09-02-2016),WintersSerpentine (09-02-2016)

----------


## Nixon

Okay, guys, sorry this is taking forever. I missed a week of school because when I get sick, my asthma likes to kick in and it's a whole mess. I've been trying to catch up on all of that - and also, for some reason - videos from my camera won't go to the computer. I want to at least get a video of Dave so I can try it with my phone and if it doesn't work then I'll go back to pictures.

I probably shouldn't have spilled spilled pudding on my camera.

----------

AmandaJ (09-23-2016)

----------


## Saph

I've just read the entire thread from page one to here, and all I can say is: I applaud you. I am currently a freshman in High School, and what you've done for Dave is something I wouldn't be able to accomplish on my own even if I was a Senior, or even out of school. I am so proud of what you're willing to do, the lengths you're ready to go for an animal that was so far gone. It's amazing to see how far Dave has come since you first rescued him. I am extremely grateful for people like you in this world, and the story of you and Dave has given me hope for my own future of caring for and rescuing animals. Thank you.

----------

Nixon (12-05-2016)

----------


## Nixon

I'm sure there'd be something you can do. Honestly, I wouldn't have gotten this far without the help of all of these great people. I wouldn't have gotten this far if Dave didn't eat. I wouldn't have gotten this far if I didn't believe he could pull through. Sometimes it just takes hope because if no infection set in, then he has a chance, right? I'm glad you've gained hope because of this. I'm sure you can rescue and care for tons of animals.

Here's Dave: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM8MwAKZ-xk

And here's his enclosure. He's now able to have a log, his old water bowl, and paper bedding:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2016),_Ashley96_ (12-28-2016),Saph (12-10-2016),_The Golem_ (12-10-2016),_Trisnake_ (12-13-2016)

----------


## Yzmasmom

Wow!!! So glad he's on the mend!

Will his skin eventually tighten up?

----------

Nixon (12-11-2016)

----------


## Nixon

It has tightened up. It gets pretty loose when he sheds and then it's relatively normal when he's done. It's going to be a long time before he's perfectly healthy.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Congrats on your perseverance and dedication to Dave. It shows in his rehabilitation and healing.  :Good Job:

----------

Nixon (12-11-2016)

----------


## meganmarkita15

Hello so how is he doing now ? Any new updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Nixon (04-01-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wow, I just read this start to finish. What an amazing story. It's been a while since we've gotten an update, I hope all is well with Nixon and Dave.  
Nixon, you are truly an inspiration and Dave surely is a fighter.  You have started my day off in a truly positive way, and I thank you for that.

Nixon, if you can update we would love to hear about what's going on with you and Dave.

Also, that poem you wrote about Dave was never posted. I'd love to read it.

----------

Nixon (04-01-2019)

----------


## Ana Maria

Oh goodness, I just read all of this, too. Nixon, you're just wonderful for caring for this noodle and nursing him back to health. Can we have an update on ol' Dave, please?

----------

Nixon (04-01-2019)

----------


## meganmarkita15

:Smile:  ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KWAddict

Also just read this whole story, start to finish! I. Am. Amazed. 

I'm a new BP owner as of about 12 hours ago and wanted to go cuddle with her. Obviously, I didn't because I'm letting her get adjusted and settled in but damn was it tempting. 

I'm so so so happy for Dave. I'm speechless. 

And I know it's been said plenty but screw Echo. Awesome people sending good vibes ftw! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Nixon (04-01-2019)

----------

